

Simulating Angel Investment: Kevin Dick Remixes Jeff Miller - skmurphy
http://emergentfool.com/2010/05/11/simulating-angel-investment-kevins-remix/

======
skmurphy
This simulation concludes that you need a portfolio of 100-150 startups to
achieve a good return because there are a few home runs that contain much of
the gain. Miller calculated the number was 20-30. These results were
apparently used by <http://www.rightsidecapital.com/> to develop their new
approach.

